# Fat betta



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My bettas' belly is really big. I'm not sure what is wrong with her. She isn't having difficulties swimming or anything else. Just a big belly. What can I do? I only feed her 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you feed? Have you tried to feed her cooked shelled peas to see if that helped her with the bloat?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I was feeding her dried bloodworms, but now betta pellets. I'll try and get some peas for her. But she has been like this for a while, like a couple of months, that's why I changed food. Maybe internal parasites? She is a dark red color so it's hard to see her bum to see if anything is coming out. He poo is normal (not stringy)


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Pellets can cause bloating, or worst case scenario it could be dropsy. if the scales start to protrude and your betta starts to look like a pineecone, then you know it has dropsy. Other wise I would feed peas like Summer suggested. Be sure to keep the water clean


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

No pineconing. I've kept an eye out for that. Will feed peas and hope it helps  thanks you two.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Female?Think she may be egg laiden?You can set her beside a male and see if she drops the eggs or even spawn her.Does she have any males in her eyesight?Males will tend to make females get eggy.Some females will expel them herself,some will absorb them back and some are just fat ladies.

If shes eating well and doesnt seem sick then most likely it is eggs.Does she exercise any?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

She is the only betta I have, no males in site. How do I exercise her?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can jack up the flow to make her swim harder for five mins,use mirrors,kinda get her to spar a chop stick,and even give her some live food to chase and hunt.


----------

